# Working while waiting for partner visa



## romafederico (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there!

My partner and I applied for a offshore partner visa on December 2016, and we moved to Hanoi, Vietnam to wait for the results.

Recently I came across the possibility of working in Hanoi for an international company, and they want to pay me in of our joint bank accounts in Westpac or Citibank Australia.

Since we applied offshore and I'm not on a bridging visa, I was wondering if receiving money in an Australian bank could be considered evidence of work in Australia, for which I would get in trouble with the Department of Immigration.

Does anyone have advice for this?

Thanks in advance!!!!

Fede


----------

